# Brauche mal eine Rucksack Empfehlung



## simplysax (28. Juli 2010)

Bin auf dem Gebiet total ahnungslos. Worauf sollte man beim Bike-Rucksackkauf achten? Meine Touren dauern meistens so zwischen 2-3 Stunden.

Kauft man jetzt einen Trinkrucksack oder einen, wo man noch was drin verstauen kann? Hatte mal den Vaude Roomy oder Camelbak Aurora ins Auge gefasst. Ich weiß, sind eigentlich zwei verschiedene Dinge, aber ich weiß echt nicht, was besser ist. 

Was habt ihr so auf dem Rücken?

Danke
mos


----------



## Veloce (28. Juli 2010)

Deuter Hydro Expedition 6 SL ( Slim Line für Mädels ) . Paßt für 2 L Trinkblase und hat 6 Liter Stauraum mit Unterteilungen. Schwitzen am Rücken wird mit den Airstripes verhindert und der Tragekomfort ist super .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juli 2010)

Sowohl die Vaudes als auch die Camelbaks sind tolle Rucksäcke. In den Vaude kannst du jede x-beliebige Trinkblase nachrüsten, beim Camelbak ist halt schon eine dabei, was sich ja auch im Preis niederschlägt. Du solltest den Rucksack auf jeden Fall anprobieren! Er sollte dir in der Länge passen und vor allem die Träger sollten nicht an den Achseln einschneiden, er sollte weder rutschen noch hin- und herrutschen, wenn du damit rumhüpfst. Die Vaude´s mit dem Tragegestell (Air) haben super Einstellmöglichkeiten, du kannst den Rucksack in der Höhe verstellen, was bei anderen nur mit der Trägerlänge geht. Ober das der Roomy schon kann, weiß ich nicht. Wenn du von der Paßform keine Unterschiede merkst, dann nimm den, der dir von der Fächeraufteilung am Besten gefällt. Mir ist immer eine gute Helmhalterung wichtig, weil ich bergauf ohne fahren will. Das ist beim Vaude und den neueren Deuters leider nicht mehr so toll gelöst.
6l Stauraum wär mir persönlich zu wenig, im Herbst will man ja vielleicht mal eine Softshelljacke drin verstauen oder ein Wechseltrikot, etc.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juli 2010)

deuter cross bike . da geht ne 2 l trinkblase rein - und auch sonst noch alles , was man so für ne halbe tages tour braucht !!! kostet so um die 40 euronen - bei ebay ev. günstig zu schiessen ... greez , kati


----------



## LF-X (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nen Deuter AC lite 16. Ist gut belüftet und leicht. Hat Stauraum um auch mal ne Jacke mitzunehmen, Regenhülle und kann mit einer beliebigen Trinkblase versehen werden.


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Juli 2010)

Auf kurzen Runden irgendwas Leichtes vom Decathlon, auf längeren Touren Deuter. Was sonst?    Trinkblasen gibt es übrigens nicht teuer nur von Camelbak oder Deuter, sondern auch deutlich billiger. Ich tausche lieber hin und wieder ein 10-Euro-Teil statt eine 30-Euro-Blase zu reinigen.


----------



## Colliz1000 (29. Juli 2010)

Hy,
den klassischen "Pussy" Rucksack 
Deuter Trans Alpine 26 SL. Schneidet in Test immer am besten ab und ich kann das ebenfalls bestätigen. Ich finde den Rucksack klasse. Ziehe ihn für kurze und lange Touren gerne an. Da passt wenigstens ein bißchen was rein.

LG
Nicole


----------



## LF-X (29. Juli 2010)

ooops! Gerade erst gesehen. Das ist ja hier ein Damenthread. Werde mich dann mal wieder  raushalten. Der Trans Alpine soll aber gut sein...


----------



## Veloce (30. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> 6l Stauraum wär mir persönlich zu wenig, im Herbst will man ja vielleicht mal eine Softshelljacke drin verstauen oder ein Wechseltrikot, etc.



Im Herbst oder Winter Deuter Bike 1 SL oder Superbike SL.
Da ist auch die Helmbefestigung ok .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juli 2010)

Für die Arbeit hab ich auch einen Deuter mit halbwegs vernünftiger Helmbefestigung, der wär mir aber für normale Tagestouren schon fast zu groß. War mal ein Schnäppchen. Bei Rucksäcken kann ich einfach nicht "nein" sagen :-(


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juli 2010)

ich habe einen Deuter BikeI und eine Deuter Compact Exp 6 SL, letzterer ist sehr viel kleiner, locker ausreichend für Tagestouren aber hat keine Regenhülle. Ersterer trägt sich vollgepackt aber bequemer, die Auflagefläche auf dem Rücken ist beim SL einfach etwas klein (für mich).

Trinkblase ist immer drin, da ich den Flaschenhalter vom Rad abmontiert habe 
Ich schwöre auf Deuter-Trinkblase in Kombination mit dem Camelbak Mundstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (30. Juli 2010)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Hy,
> den klassischen "Pussy" Rucksack
> Deuter Trans Alpine 26 SL. Schneidet in Test immer am besten ab und ich kann das ebenfalls bestätigen. Ich finde den Rucksack klasse. Ziehe ihn für kurze und lange Touren gerne an. Da passt wenigstens ein bißchen was rein.
> 
> ...



ich hab den auch, der trägt sich wirklich gut. praktisch sind auch die staufächer.
für kurze touren haben wir einen camelbak m.u.l.e., der ist eigentlich auch ganz gut. ich fahr ihn meist ohne trinkblase, da wir hier überall brunnen zum auffüllen haben. ich hab ihn eh eigentlich mehr als rückenprotector an.


----------



## anne waffel (30. Juli 2010)

von mir nur die Empfehlung, einen Rucksack nicht zu kaufen, den man nicht vorher wenigstens einmal getragen hat. Bevor Du also bei der Bucht zuschlägst, einmal zum Händler und aufsetzen. 
Ich benutze diesen: http://www.deuter.com/products/32199_CompactEXP12_09_DEU.php
und bin besonders zufrieden, weil man den Rucksack etwas erweitern kann. So reicht er auch für ausgedehnte Tagestouren mit Zusatzklamotten.

Anne...Rücken


----------



## M_on_Centurion (1. August 2010)

Ich habe den Deuter Race. Habe mich damals für den und gegen den Roomy entschlossen, da der Race deutlich leichter ist. Ich fahre damit in die Arbeit und nehme ihn auch mal auf ne Tagestour mit.
Allerdings bin ich vom Airstripes-System nicht so überzeugt. Entweder trage ich den Rucksack falsch oder das System versagt bei mir.


----------



## Veloce (1. August 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> von mir nur die Empfehlung, einen Rucksack nicht zu kaufen, den man nicht vorher wenigstens einmal getragen hat. Bevor Du also bei der Bucht zuschlägst, einmal zum Händler und aufsetzen.
> Ich benutze diesen: http://www.deuter.com/products/32199_CompactEXP12_09_DEU.php
> und bin besonders zufrieden, weil man den Rucksack etwas erweitern kann. So reicht er auch für ausgedehnte Tagestouren mit Zusatzklamotten.
> 
> Anne...Rücken



Praktisch wenn der Händler vor Ort so ein gutes Anprobier Sortiment hat.
Nur wirds seinen Service vom bloßen Anbrobieren nicht lange geben können.


----------



## _Sebo_ (1. August 2010)

hi!
also ich nutze den "camelback hawg nv"! damit hättest du einen leichten rucksack, der alles schluckt!!! 
bin vollkommen zufrieden...!!!
hat mich auf meinen freeridetouren noch nie im stich gelassen!!!
besten gruß sebo


----------



## anne waffel (2. August 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7413478"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Praktisch wenn der HÃ¤ndler vor Ort so ein gutes Anprobier Sortiment hat.
> Nur wirds seinen Service vom bloÃen Anbrobieren nicht lange geben kÃ¶nnen.



SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich habe ich meinen Rucksack beim Ã¶rtlichen HÃ¤ndler, bei dem ich ihn aufprobierte, auch gekauft. Hier im thread wurde nur der Hinweis gegeben, dass man sich gÃ¼nstige RucksÃ¤cke in der Bucht schieÃen kÃ¶nne - dort galt mein Einwurf, RucksÃ¤cke vorher unbedingt aufzusetzen und nicht "unbesehen" zu kaufen.
Wer es sich dann nicht leisten mag, beim kleinen Krauter um die Ecke unter UmstÃ¤nden 5,-â¬ mehr fÃ¼r ein Teil auszugeben, der hat dennoch mein vollstes VerstÃ¤ndnis.

Anne...spart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (2. August 2010)

Hi, 

ich finde Deuter meist zu lang im Rückenteil (ok, ich bin nur 1,58m gross). Deshalb hab ich einen Salewa Rucksack.


----------



## JarJarBings (2. August 2010)

hast du mal eine frauenvariante ausprobiert?


----------



## Vaena (2. August 2010)

Ja 
Aber irgendwie wars entweder zu lang (Männervariante) oder oben an der Schulter zu eng und hat mir wie so ein bissiges Raubtier im Nacken gesessen (Frauenvariante).
Salewa hat einen anderen Schnitt...die passen besser bei mir.
Leider sind sie von der Haltbarkeit nicht ganz so toll wie Deuter ...aber man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## JarJarBings (2. August 2010)

bei mir ist es umgekehrt, von der länge her würd ich durchaus mit der männervariante klarkommen, aber an der schulter sind die gurte zu weit auseinander, deshalb hab ich bei solchen sachen wie rucksäcke und protectoren dann doch die ladiesausführung.


----------



## simplysax (2. August 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Na, da habe ich ja was vor mir. Erstmal muss ich hier einen Laden finden, der auch verschiedene Modelle da hat. Passt eigentlich jede Trinkblase in die Rucksäcke oder sollt man da bei einer Marke bleiben?

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Reinigen dieser Dinger. Sind mir ein bisschen suspekt.


----------



## micast (2. August 2010)

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung und aus Erfahrung einiger Freunde(innen) den ganz gÃ¼nstigen 2L Trinkrucksack vom Decathlon empfehlen. Klein, leicht, mit 2l Blase und Flickzeug, Handy und co. passt auch super herein. Man kann sogar super einen Helm hinten ran hÃ¤ngen bei steilen Berg-Auf-Passagen. Kostet soviel ich weiÃ auch momentan nur 15â¬!
Duck und Weg aus dem Damenthread


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. August 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich jede Trinkblase in die Rucksäcke oder sollt man da bei einer Marke bleiben?
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Reinigen dieser Dinger. Sind mir ein bisschen suspekt.



Passen ist relativ. Irgendwie reingemurkst bekommt man eine Camelbak-Blase in einen Deuter u.U. schon. Aber besser nimmt man die für den Rucksack passende.
Ich habe schon einige Zeit einen Deuter Cross Bike, aber der war mir die meiste Zeit zu groß und zu unpraktisch (das Teil ist total verbaut, die verstellbare Helmhalterung vorne macht das Hauptfach schlecht zugänglich und laufend vergißt man, irgendetwas zu zumachen oder einzustellen etc.). Das Trinksystem ist ganz gut, kommt nur etwas wenig Saft raus und das Mundstück ist nicht ganz einfach zu reinigen.
Deshalb hab ich seit zwei Wochen einen Camelbak Lobo - praktisch ein reiner Trinkrucksack mit ein paar Zusatzfächern. Da paßt alles rein (Schlauch, Werkzeug, Handy, Schlüssel, Riegel), wenn die Blase nicht ganz voll gefüllt ist, sogar noch eine Regenjacke o.ä.
Das Trinksystem find ich im Prinzip besser als das von Deuter (kommt mehr raus, einfach zu reinigen und mit dem Drehverschluss und dem Griff dran einfacher zu befüllen). Aber: Das Mundstück hat keine Abdeckkappe und der Schlauch ist sehr lose geführt (d.h. einmal den Rucksack auf ne Bank stellen und das Mundstück baumelt im Dreck).

Vom Tragekomfort ist der Camelback sensationell, man spürt ihn praktisch gar nicht. Unterm Deuter schwitze ich zwar etwas weniger, aber er ist deutlich sperriger (ist halt auch größer). Der Deuter ist recht breit, also für schmale Schultern nicht so gut geeignet (evtl. gibts ja eine Lady-Version?).

Generell sollte man in die Trinkblasen nur pures Wasser einfüllen, dann gibts auch keine großen Probleme beim Reinigen. Süßes, pappiges Zeug muss man unbedingt nach jeder Fahrt gründlich ausspülen und trocknen, ggf. den Beutel ins Tiefkühlfach legen um ein paar Bakterienkolonien zu killen.

Und jetzt



			
				micast schrieb:
			
		

> Duck und Weg aus dem Damenthread


----------



## JarJarBings (3. August 2010)

also ich reinige die trinkblase ordentlich unter der dusche mit gut heißem wasser, ab und an auch mit den zahntabletten und dann kommt sie an die pest control. wir haben noch 2 camelbak rucksäcke inkl. blasen (werden zum wandern genutzt) seit bestimmt 4 oder 5 jahren, die sind immer noch astrein.
ich hab versucht, die camelbak trinkblase in den deuter trans alpine zu stopfen, das geht mit kabelbinder irgendwie, ist aber ziemlich suboptimal.


----------



## LaCarolina (3. August 2010)

Bei den Trinkblasen sollte man schon etwas pingelig sein. Ich spüle meine mit Fairy und sehr heissem Wasser aus, den Schlauch reinige ich mit dieser speziellen Schlauchbürste, dann trockne ich auch innen mit einem Tuch aus, hänge das Teil kopfüber auf und lass dabei eine Flaschenbürste drin, damit die Wände nicht zusammenpappen.
Ist zwar aufwändig, aber für mich ist die Trinkblase eine der besten Erfindungen sowohl fürs Bike als auch für die Berge .


PD: ich hab einen Deuter Superbike SL in den ich sowohl Camelbak- oder auch Deuterblase reinpacke. Am besten find ich die Deuterblase mit dem Camel-Mundstück.
Einen Camelbak Lobo werd ich mir als nächstes anschaffen.


----------



## Vaena (3. August 2010)

Zum reinigen benutze ich Mundspühlwasser (heisst das so?)
Einen Schluck davon rein, Wasser dazu, schütteln, durchs Mundstück rauslaufen lassen, nachspühlen
Schmeckt nicht so ekelhaft wie Zahntabletten und die Blasen halten ca. 3 jahre lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (4. August 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Ich spüle meine mit Fairy und sehr heissem Wasser aus, den Schlauch reinige ich mit dieser speziellen Schlauchbürste, dann trockne ich auch innen mit einem Tuch aus, hänge das Teil kopfüber auf und lass dabei eine Flaschenbürste drin, damit die Wände nicht zusammenpappen.
> Ist zwar aufwändig, aber für mich ist die Trinkblase eine der besten Erfindungen sowohl fürs Bike als auch für die Berge .



So mache ich es auch. Ich habe zur Zeit einen Camelbak L.U.X.E in Gebrauch. Ist ein Rucksack für Frauen und reicht mir für eine Tagestour aus. Der trägt sich sehr angenehm und rutscht überhaupt nicht. Den Helm kann man auch gut befestigen. Ich nehme dafür abwechselnd Deuter und Camelbak Trinkblasen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MelleD (5. August 2010)

Kennt jemand diesen Rucksack?
http://www.stylefish.de/Sports/Bike/Bikepacks/DAKINE-Drafter-Pack-plush-plaid.html?actpicid=4

Über Meinungen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## anne waffel (5. August 2010)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist aber das Trinkblasenfach ganz außen. Da kann die Sonne ganz schön draufknallen und das Getränk ist in Nullkommanichts warm, denke ich.

Anne...Piewarm


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. August 2010)

Der schaut super aus! Das Tragesystem macht einen ganz guten Eindruck. Super ist, dass du das Trinkblasenfach separat ist, du kannst hin, ohne in deinen Sachen zu wühlen, bzw. die Blase einfüllen, auch wenn der Rucksack bummvoll ist.  Und wenn echt mal was ausläuft, wird dein Zeug nicht eingesaut. Die Reißverschlüsse gehen bis ganz runter und es gibt kleine Netzfächer für Kleinkram, da muss man dann nicht rumkruschen, weil man den Autoschlüssel sucht. 
@ Anne: Da wird nichts warm, das Trinkblasenfach ist ganz am Rücken, da scheint keine Sonne drauf.


----------



## anne waffel (6. August 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Anne: Da wird nichts warm, das Trinkblasenfach ist ganz am Rücken, da scheint keine Sonne drauf.



Ja, Du hast Recht - ich hab' mir die Bilder jetzt nochmal genauer angesehen. Habsch wohl vorne und hinten verwechselt - sorry.
Ich finde ihn ansonsten auch echt klasse! Das einzige Problem sehe ich nur darin, dass man ihn nicht vorher ausprobieren kann, wenn man bei einem Versender bestellt. Wie sieht es mit Rückgaberecht aus?

Anne...Rechtslinksschwäche


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. August 2010)

http://www.sport-praxenthaler.de/Rucksaecke/15-30-Liter/Deuter-Superbike-SL::6494.html

Schnäppchen...


----------



## MelleD (6. August 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> .... Das einzige Problem sehe ich nur darin, dass man ihn nicht vorher ausprobieren kann, wenn man bei einem Versender bestellt. Wie sieht es mit Rückgaberecht aus?
> 
> Anne...Rechtslinksschwäche


 
Wollte auch erstmal nur hören, ob ihn vielleicht jemand hat und ob er so gut ist, wie er aussieht 
Such gerade einen, in den nen bisschen mehr reinpaßt als in meinen....
Bei meinem paßt gerade mal ne Jacke rein, dann isser aber auch schon total ausgebeult. 
Die Rucksäcke gibts hier auch in normalen Taschenläden.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. August 2010)

Die Gurte von Deuter sind IMHO besser, weil sie aus Netzmaterial sind --> man schwitzt darunter weniger bzw. sie sind luftdurchlässiger. Ebenso der Rücken. Zudem sind Deuter eben auf Biker abgestimmt.


----------



## LaCarolina (6. August 2010)

Mir haben auch die Dakine von der Optik und den praktischen Fächern gut gefallen. Dann hab ich die aber mal im Original gesehen und fand sie nicht mehr so toll. Die Schulterträger sind sehr breit aber wenig gepolstert. Das Fach der Blase ist nicht isoliert, der gesamte Schnitt ist mir zu breit und der Stoff ist irgendwie rauh-steif.
Camelbak und Deuter sind in meinen Augen zwei Klassen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (6. August 2010)

Also, für Tagestouren schwöre ich auf CamelBaks. Hab' zwei verschiedene Grössen: für Touren in den heimischen Bergen Rogue mit 2L-Blase, genug Stauraum für Geldbörse+Handy+Brotzeit+Karte+Minikamera+Pulli, Helm lässt sich auch prima befestigen und L.U.X.E. mit 3L-Blase und ein Bisschen mehr Stauraum (Pulli+Regenjacke+Leggins+normale Kamera), wenn's extra lang oder kühl oder heiss wird.

Die CamelBaks haben den Vorteil, dass man sie am Rücken überhaupt nicht (Rogue)/kaum (Luxe) spürt, fahren mit "echtem"Rucksack reicht mir bei meinen Durchquerungen.

Als weiteren Vorteil sehe ich den grossen Einsatzbereich: meinen Rogue benutze ich im Sommer z.B. auch beim Klettern von Mehrseillängentouren oder zum Wandern.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## simplysax (6. August 2010)

So, habe jetzt meinen Rucksack. Ist ein Roomy 17+3 von Vaude geworden mit einer Deuter Streamer Trinkblase. Werde jetzt mal testen, wie er ist.


----------



## Easy (9. August 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt meinen Rucksack. Ist ein Roomy 17+3 von Vaude geworden mit einer Deuter Streamer Trinkblase. Werde jetzt mal testen, wie er ist.



Hi,

kannst du schon was zu dem Roomy sagen? ich habe den nämlich auch ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## hasenfusses (9. August 2010)

Bei so kurzen Touren würde ich ohne Rucksack fahren, ist doch viel angenehmer den Rücken frei zu haben.
Flickzeug in die Satteltasche, Pumpe an den Rahmen ,Trinken in die Flaschenhalter ans Rad, einen Riegel in die Trikottasche.
Eine Trinkflasche ist nebenbei auch noch viel hygienischer als diese Blasen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. August 2010)

Schon, aber "die" Flaschenhalter geht bei kleinen Rahmen nicht und in den Flaschenhalter passt max. eine Flasche mit 0,50 ltr. Bei der Enduro geht gar kein Flaschenhalter, d.h. geht schon aber nur mit seitlicher Öffnung. Nach dem ersten Hubbel war die Flasche weg, der Faschenhalter flog dann prompt daheim runter. Seitdem Rucksack mit Trinkblase oder bei kurzen Touren Hipbag mit 2 Flaschenhaltern.
Pumpe am Rahmen, nee nicht wirklich, Satteltasche auch nicht mehr, seit ich vom Kollegen vor mir mal eine aufgesammelt habe.


----------



## LaCarolina (9. August 2010)

Das ganze Gedöns am Bike find ich nicht so toll. Ganz vom Gerappel bei der Abfahrt abgesehen, ich will mein Wasser immer parat haben und trinke viel in kleinen Schlucken zwischendurch. Ausserdem staubt alles ganz extrem ein (hier in E ist es jetzt knochentrocken), die Flasche, die Pumpe, die Satteltasche und ich .  Den Rucksack auf dem Rücken vergess ich ganz, bei einem Sturz kann er auch wichtig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplysax (9. August 2010)

Bin jetzt mal mit dem Roomy gefahren und echt begeistert. Hatte meine Deuter Trinkblase drin. Auf dem Rücken habe ich nicht viel gemerkt. Eher im Gegenteil. Bin ganz froh, dass ich was auf dem Rücken habe. Wenn ich schwitze, dann ist mein Rücken sehr empfindlich. Mit dem Rucksack ist er noch ein bisschen geschützter.

Das Handling der Deuter Blase ist super einfach. Nichts tropft oder schlabbert und vor allen Dingen es bleibt super lange schön kalt. Ich habe mir nur nach der ersten Tour den Schlauch etwas gekürzt, der war mir zu lang und baumelte auf dem Oberschenkel. Jetzt ist er perfekt. 

In den Roomy bekommt man noch eine ganze Menge mit rein. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass er doch noch so viel Platz übrig hat, wenn die Trinkblase drin ist. Ich habe allerdings auch nur eine 1L Blase, wobei da locker 1.5L reinpassen.


----------



## diam0nd (9. August 2010)

Gibt nen relativ neuen von Camelbak, den Camelbak Consigliere.

Hier nen Link zu Amazon:

CamelBak Consigliere 70 oz, Rucksack, 2,0 Liter: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit 


2 Liter passen in die Trinkblase, der Rucksack selber macht nen guten Eindruck auf mich, es passt alles nötige rein, Pumpe, Multitool, Geld, Handy, Schlüsselbund, Verbandpäckchen und so Krams. Ah ja, nen extra (weich ausgeschlagenes) Brillenfach gibts auch, und ne sehr schnell (von oben) zugängliche Kamara/Handy Tasche.

Ne dünne leichte Regenjacke passt auch rein und nen Helm kann man dranschnallen. 


Brustriemen, Hüftriemen (abnehmbar) und diverse "Packriemen" zum enger zurren komplettieren das gute Stück. 

Gibts in 4 Farben.




Der Rucksack ist sehr angenehm zu tragen, trägt nicht dick auf, hab teilweise "vergessen" das ich ihn aufhabe, also wirklich angenehm. Dazu sollte ich sagen das ich recht klein bin (1,68), daurch war ich anfangs skeptisch ob mir der Rucksack nicht zu wuchtig ist. Ist aber nicht der Fall, passt perfekt. Durch die besondere Rückenpolsterung schwitzt man auch nicht so stark, klar wird der Rücken schwitziger als ohne Rucksack, aber ist ok.

Achso, wasserdicht bzw. Regendicht ist er auf jeden Fall, war heute noch unterwegs als ein fettes Unwetter über unsere Region hereinbrach, alles ist trockengeblieben!  


lg


Diam0nd


----------



## Noxya (10. August 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Mir haben auch die Dakine von der Optik und den praktischen Fächern gut gefallen. Dann hab ich die aber mal im Original gesehen und fand sie nicht mehr so toll. Die Schulterträger sind sehr breit aber wenig gepolstert. Das Fach der Blase ist nicht isoliert, der gesamte Schnitt ist mir zu breit und der Stoff ist irgendwie rauh-steif.
> Camelbak und Deuter sind in meinen Augen zwei Klassen besser.



Also ich muss sagen, ich bin von meinem Dakine Nomad sehr überzeugt. Er sitzt wie angegossen am Rücken und ist dank den Belüftungslöchern am Rücken/Trägern wirklich angenehm zu tragen.
Es passt neben der Trinkblase, die ein eigenes Fach hat, noch was zu Essen, Regenjacke und weiterer Kleinkram rein. Er hat ein eigenes, recht grosses, Werkzeugfach und ein Handyfach mit Polsterung. Ausserdem hat er Bändel für Knieschoner und ne Halterung für den Fullfacehelm (oder normalen Helm).
Ich kann den nur empfehlen...


----------



## MelleD (10. August 2010)

diam0nd schrieb:


> Gibt nen relativ neuen von Camelbak, den Camelbak Consigliere.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Hab ihn auch, total genial das Teil.
Superleicht, angenehm zu tragen. 
Extrafach für die Trinkblase,  Handyfach etc. Hab ihn zu meinem Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen von meinem Bikehändler, mit dem ich/wir auch immer gemeinsame Touren fahren.


----------



## karmakiller (10. August 2010)

@MelleD:
in welcher Farbkombi hast du ihn ?


----------



## MelleD (10. August 2010)

grün


----------



## diam0nd (10. August 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> grün



Den wollte ich eigentlich auch haben, aber ich hab ihn nur in schwarz bekommen, naja, auch ned schlimm, hab mich dran gewöhnt, ist halt etwas neutraler!


----------



## MelleD (10. August 2010)

Also der grüne ist wirklich nicht gerade neutral 
Ein bisschen wirr, weil soviele Muster. 
Aber ich finds gut


----------



## diam0nd (10. August 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Also der grüne ist wirklich nicht gerade neutral
> Ein bisschen wirr, weil soviele Muster.
> Aber ich finds gut



Sollen wir tauschen??


----------



## MelleD (10. August 2010)

Neeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diam0nd (10. August 2010)

verdammt


----------



## Veloce (12. August 2010)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Bei so kurzen Touren würde ich ohne Rucksack fahren, ist doch viel angenehmer den Rücken frei zu haben.
> Flickzeug in die Satteltasche, Pumpe an den Rahmen ,Trinken in die Flaschenhalter ans Rad, einen Riegel in die Trikottasche.
> Eine Trinkflasche ist nebenbei auch noch viel hygienischer als diese Blasen.




Für leichte  trockene XC Touren sicherlich ne praktikable Lösung .
Spätestens wenn Trinkflasche und Pumpe  eingeschlammt sind und
die Satteltasche mal wieder beim Abfahren stört wird der Rucksack zur
praktikableren Lösung . Die Deuter Trinkblase läßt sich auch hervorragend
reinigen .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Hab ihn auch, total genial das Teil.
> Superleicht, angenehm zu tragen.
> Extrafach für die Trinkblase,  Handyfach etc. Hab ihn zu meinem Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen von meinem Bikehändler, mit dem ich/wir auch immer gemeinsame Touren fahren.




Kann eine von euch bitte mal ein Foto machen, wie das Rückenteil von diesem Rucksack aussieht? Im www ist nichts zu finden  
Ich suche nach einer ALternative für meinen (mir zu kleinen) deuter compact sl...


----------



## MelleD (30. August 2010)

Hab noch eines auf meinem Handy gefunden..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2010)

oh, das ging ja flott! Danke! Sieht interessant aus...  Kommt mal in die engere Auswahl!


----------



## MelleD (30. August 2010)

Find ihn wirklich angenehm zu tragen. nach ner Zeit merkt man garnicht, dass man noch nen Rucksack hinten drauf hat. Da ich nicht so auf Trinkflaschen stehe, nehm ich ihn auch eigentlich immer mit. Der Kleinkram paßt gut vorne in das Fach rein (Handy, Schlüssel etc.), ne Regenjacke kriegt man auch noch reingequetscht.
Man hat oben auch noch ne kleine Tasche, pack da immer meine Kamera rein. So kann die dann nen Beifahrer schnell rauskramen, wenn man nicht extra anhalten will.


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Oktober 2010)

wollte auch was zu dieser Thema los. Hatte 2 Vaude hyper air. Der erste wurde vom Händler ersetzt, weil der Stoff oben (neben den Reißverschluss) gerissen hat. Leider der Neue hat genau an der gleichen Stelle auch gerissen... Außerdem fand ich, daß die Beluftung am Rücken nicht funktioniert hat. Ich habe im Sommer den Deuter Race geholt. Der ist viel besser was die Wärme-Entwicklung am Rücken angeht. Ist auch kleiner, was mir auch besser gefällt. Mal schauen, wie lang der hält.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Oktober 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> wollte auch was zu dieser Thema los. Hatte 2 Vaude hyper air. Der erste wurde vom Händler ersetzt, weil der Stoff oben (neben den Reißverschluss) gerissen hat. Leider der Neue hat genau an der gleichen Stelle auch gerissen... Außerdem fand ich, daß die Beluftung am Rücken nicht funktioniert hat.



Genau dasselbe Problem hatte ich bei dem Rucksack auch, wurde auch ausgetauscht. Noch hält der Neue, aber ich hab auch immer mehrere Rucksäcke im Gebrauch. Bei mir kam das vom Helmtransport in der Helmhalterung. Die ist einfach unglücklich gelöst. Allerdings bin ich mit der Belüftung sehr zufrieden, mir passen die Vaude Rucksäcke einfach besser als die Deuter.


----------

